# Recipe for 150 Lashes?



## winkle (10/10/13)

Gents, anyone got a successful AG recipe for this stuff? I've been asked to brew up a clone for a 50th birthday bash. (Otherwise I'll have to buy some and formulate my own recipe :unsure: )


----------



## manticle (10/10/13)

They didn't want acerola 11% black saison de garde mate?


----------



## winkle (10/10/13)

Not at all, bloody soft c*cks.......


----------



## manticle (10/10/13)

I'm sure there was a recent thread on 150 but I'm not sure how far it got. I'll see if I can find it and if it's likely to be of any use.


----------



## manticle (10/10/13)

There's a few links here - most are kit/extract and many don't report back on how the beer ended up but the one by JimmyFozzers reckoned it was reasonably close (extract + spec).

the only full mash one has a suggested recipe, no report back and a bunch of people generally slagging the beer off.

You might glean something of use in one of them although I'm dubious: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?s=9e953ba48989867921df42486b48ff69&app=googlecse#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=150 lashes


----------



## brianman (10/10/13)

winkle said:


> Gents, anyone got a successful AG recipe for this stuff? I've been asked to brew up a clone for a 50th birthday bash. (Otherwise I'll have to buy some and formulate my own recipe :unsure: )


Winkle, this is very close, to my tastes anyway
The Squire Pale Ale
28lts Color 4.1SRM 25IBU
2.7 kg JWAM 59%
0.6 kg JWWheat 13 %
0.5 kg JW Munich 10l 11%
0.5 Kg corn sugar 11%
0.25 Carapils 5%
8gm Amarillo & NS @ 60 16IBU
28gm Fuggles @ 10min 5IBU
22gms Amarillo & NS @ 2min 4IBU
S04
Mash 2 step light body
I bottle hence carapils, and add sugar to just about everything, leave out those two and adjust to suit.
We had the real thing on tap at my sons 21st , and have been brewing this ever since.


----------



## drew9242 (10/10/13)

Pale Malt 80%
Wheat 15%
Carapils 5%

Centinnieal @ 60min to 20IBU
Centinieal @ 10min - .5g/L
Willamete @ 5min - .5g/L
Cascade @ 5min - .5g/L

I have brewed this a couple times and have had a great response. It's got a bit more hop flavour then the original. But i think its for the best.


----------



## winkle (10/10/13)

Ta guys.


----------



## winkle (10/10/13)

> _B&D_
> 
> _Australian Pale Ale_
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll probably go with something like this - maybe with 500gm of Munich 1 for some of the BB Pale.


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/13)

I brewed up a fairly close clone and posted it here somewhere "Lashes Pale Ale"

Here tis

Didn't have NS but it turned out very similar, it's on tap at Old Bar Club and also the pub so I had local opportunity for tasting.


----------



## Rod (10/10/13)

20.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
5.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
5.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
5.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)

8gm Amarillo & NS @ 60 16IBU
28gm Fuggles @ 10min 5IBU
22gms Amarillo & NS @ 2min 4IBU

Centinnieal @ 60min to 20IBU
Centinieal @ 10min - .5g/L
Willamete @ 5min - .5g/L
Cascade @ 5min - .5g/L

:unsure: it is a puzzlement

the hop bills recommended are very much different

not meant to be critical


----------



## MastersBrewery (10/10/13)

JS say it's Aussie Willamette, Nelson and Amarillo, so puzzled at the POR and Fuggles


----------



## brianman (10/10/13)

MastersBrewery said:


> JS say it's Aussie Willamette, Nelson and Amarillo, so puzzled at the POR and Fuggles


My first batch had Willamette, had Fuggles on hand for subsequent brews, but you are right, should be Willamette, although i think only a *Masterbrewer* could taste the difference, with all the Amarillo & NS around it.


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/13)

I spoke with the guy from Hop Products, at the Conference in Brisbane a few years ago and he said they grow and sell a lot of Willamette. That surprised me as we don't get it in the Home Brew market, so I guess the crop is spoken for by the likes of JS.

edit: the JS site refers to the late hops

 while the late addition of Nelson Sauvin & Amarillo and also some Australian grown Willamette hops deliver a subdued fruity nose with hints of passionfruit, grapefruit and citrus. 

I still betcha the bitterer is POR or an extract from POR.


----------



## waz_j (11/10/13)

Remembered this article on 150 Lashes which says that POR is the bittering hop. Also has some details on the malts.

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2011/09/lashing-out/


----------



## Camo1234 (10/11/13)

How did you go with this Winkle?

I've also had a request to brew this but there seems to be 100 completely different recipes on the various threads!!!


----------



## Shonkzy (14/11/13)

Cascade and Armarillo was all I used and tasted great last time I brewed this!


----------

